

Iphone App Name - pknla

How do I reserve my iphone App name for which development hasn't started?  I do have a developer account.
======
balbeit
This isn't Google.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5084900/how-can-i-
reserve...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5084900/how-can-i-reserve-an-
iphone-app-name-in-apples-developer-portal)

------
pknla
thank you very much

